# BFN first Clomid cycle



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know that AF got me with a vengeance! So trying again in August when I'm back from my jollies.

I had really sore boobs and everything and felt really positive...The Clomid really messes with your head don't it?  

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

((((hugs)))) i know how you feel hunny + so will lots of the other lovely ladies here, sorry i wasnt meant to be + hope you come back from your jollies fully relaxed + ready to go again,

thinking of you

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

((((((huge hugs)))))) lets hope august is your month xxxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

So sorry   Yes clomid is evil and a total head **ck. Here's hoping that this cycle will be your one.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry MrsR hun 

Yep - clomid totally ***ks with your head !!!!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your BFN hun  good luck for your next cycle x
Cat


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

so sorry vicki   good luck next cycle

take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry you bombed out this month - but am sending you loads of       for August.

Know what you mean about the boobs bit - mine haven't felt like this since I tried (and failed) to breast feed my dh... 

lesley


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Just re-read my post - of course I meant breast feed my DD!!!!  Dah!!  Must be the clomid afecting my brain!


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Really sorry af got you. Hope your next cycle is the one! Have a great holiday.

Lesley - lmao at your bfeeding comment.

Take care,

Karen


----------

